# How do you pick which psychiatrist ..?



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm interested in seeking a psychiatrist instead of attending the health clinic/counseling. They provided me a list of psychologists. I'm interested in finding a psychiatrist who can help me with my problems and maybe form a diagnosis.

There are many psychiatrists to choose from. I mean tens to hundreds in the area. I don't know how to go about picking the best therapist. Also I don't have health insurance so I'll have to pay the $100+(avg.) session fees.

How do I find the right therapist. Where do I look or who do I call? I don't really know whats wrong with me but I would guess depression, anxiety and possibly ocd, bipolar, borderline. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess you just pick one from a list and hope it works out.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Word of mouth is the best!


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I was googling and found therapists along with their images. Some of them look very intimidating lol. Do I just pick the friendliest one? im joking


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

lol. I think a lot of them look funny


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I chose mine based on if she accepted my insurance (which you don't have to worry about), how close she was, did she specialize in anxiety, and gender. I chose a female therapist because I couldn't imagine talking to a guy about my problems. It was hard enough talking to her about them to begin with.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Also, there's a tool on SAS to help you find a therapist near you and narrow the list down.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

Could choose by proximity, credentionals, cost, areas of interest, word of mouth or any combination of the above. 
I am looking for a new therapist too. I will probably go with whoever is closest to me so I'm more likely to make it there. It seems daunting when I have to drive a long way for therapy.


----------



## Mythbuster (Mar 29, 2011)

More like pick on a psychiatrist, since they are Quacks. QUACKS, QUACKS, QUACKS!


----------



## Mythbuster (Mar 29, 2011)

*Psyhiartrists are quacks and have no rights*

These quacks do not tell college graduates what to do or comment upon them in any way.


----------

